# raccourcis pour revenir sur le bureau



## yocab (26 Mars 2009)

Bonjour je viens d'acquérir mon premier mac (mini) et j'aimerai savoir le raccourci pour revenir sur le bureau en réduisant les autres fenetres.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## fantax (26 Mars 2009)

yocab a dit:


> Bonjour je viens d'acquérir mon premier mac (mini) et j'aimerai savoir le raccourci pour revenir sur le bureau en réduisant les autres fenetres.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.



Réduire ou fermer? Pour fermer v. ici:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/raccourci-pour-fermer-toutes-les-fenetres-121709.html


----------



## yocab (26 Mars 2009)

pour réduire les fenetres pour acceder au bureau


----------



## DeepDark (26 Mars 2009)

Un coin d'écran actif.

Le raccourci clavier correspondant.

Passer par Spaces.

Faire une recherche (il me semble que ce sujet à été abordé il y a peu)


----------



## sharwyn (27 Mars 2009)

Exactement, apprend à utiliser les coins actifs tu verras que dans approximativement une heure tu ne pourras plus jamais t'en passer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Sinon, F11 fonctionne tres bien!


----------



## Damonzon (27 Mars 2009)

Il existe aussi un logiciel KeyCue qui te donne tout les raccourcis clavier de l'application en 1er plan. Une version démo est disponible ici

Si ton bureau est trop vite saturé utilise "space" dans les pref système


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2009)

Y'a aussi un clic doit avec la touche "alt" enfoncée (sur l'icône du Finder) qui permet de masquer toutes les autres fenêtres des autres applications.


----------



## fantax (28 Mars 2009)

Oui j'avais oublié F11 c'est super. Il y a tellement de raccourcis sur Mac


----------



## Damonzon (28 Mars 2009)

Tu apprendras vite à les utiliser, la margeur partie d'entre eux s'applique à toutes les appl. Avec un peu de curiosité en utilisant les touche pomme ou alt ou ctrl avec le clik droit tu en découvriras de nouveau. Comme la combi pomme + ou pomme - pour agrandir / réduire le txt d'une page ou agrandir / réduire la police, pomme flèche gauche pour revenir en arrière d'une page avec safari.......


----------



## yocab (29 Mars 2009)

ok merci pour vos réponses, je vais tester tout ça


----------



## yocab (29 Mars 2009)

Pour moi F11 ne marche pas ... cela baisse juste le son


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2009)

F13 chez moi ! 
mais ça se configure dans les préférences système


----------



## cepafo (31 Mars 2009)

Une souris logitech mx600 pour moi,avec: Bouton pouce interieur "toutes les fenetres" pouce exterieur "bureau"bouton volume "spaces" bouton de la roulette "fermer l'application" roulette a gauche "defilement horizontal" roulette a droite "quicklook".Avec ca je te fais ce que tu veux avec un minimum de gestes.Plus besoin de reduire les fenetres.A moins d'en ouvrir une quinzaine.
Je conseil cette config a tous les posseseurs de souris multi boutons!


----------

